
Natural language processing of Federal Open Market Committee meeting minutes [pdf] - jerryhuang100
https://www.twosigma.com/uploads/SV_05_16.pdf
======
PaulHoule
Where is the business value here?

No shit the FOMC talks about the kind of stuff that is in this report.

Two sigma accuracy just doesn't cut it. Real world business processes aim for
six, ordinary manual processes can reach three easily.

Just because academic ML people have a party when they get one sigma accuracy
doesn't mean two sigma is good enough for commercial applications -- it just
means you are always a bridesmaid and never a bride.

